# Anybody Cancelled?



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

We booked and paid for 4 days in Barmouth at an expensive site several weeks ago. Due to set off tomorrow night.

Snowing, windy, wet and very cold across the region. Barely above freezing predicted most nights....... 

'er indoors has got a face on her at the prospect of being stuck in the MH for 4 days keeping out of the wind chill.


Anyone else having second thoughts? Or are you all die hards?

I must confess I was looking forward to BBQing and sitting outside and not battling against freezing cold winds with sideways rain going to get tthe morning paper! :roll: 

Paul


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

But you will be on a site with all mod cons?

You young'uns are dead soft. I am fretting because I am not away wildcamping halfway up a Scottish mountain (with only a few sheep for entertainment).


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Go! and sod em, make the best of it :roll: 
Snow forecast in that area soon bye the way, go anyway, we are off to Skeggy tomorrow. 8O 
Clive


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah its got a jacuzzi, heated pool and sauna but 4 days of that and Ill start taking on water.

My youngest and his mate are sleeping in the awning as well!
Just wondering it it was going to be worth a hundred quids worth of diesel and four days of my life is all.

I can't be the only one with 'sod it' thoughts going around my head after looking out the window this morning.

Paul


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We are heading to Mablethorpe for 3 nights. I am not cancelling, 1st week days off all year so far making a nice long weekend.

Going to have a look in the garage though for some traction aiding utilities incase of wet grass.

Ben


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

747 said:


> But you will be on a site with all mod cons?
> 
> You young'uns are dead soft. I am fretting because I am not away wildcamping halfway up a Scottish mountain (with only a few sheep for entertainment).


I bet the sheep are fretting too :lol: :lol:

I never book anything for bank holidays.
I avoid them like the plague.
Kids, crowds, traffic jams.

Anyway I have got to finish the kitchen revamp.

Dave p


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

The 'first holiday bit' is how I feel as well Ben but just dreading the prospect of getting back 5 days from now with a MH full of muddy wet clothes, a wet awning wrestled into a giant bag, gagging for a warm bed and a wife who will never venture away again unless its +23 C. :lol: 

We're meeting friends there as well so pretty much committed.

Paul


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

No contest i would be going you can get bad weather at home.
One of the best trips we had was when we woke up to a foot of snow and -12 outside.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just took a screen shot off the Barmouth web cam.

Apparently the beach is still quite busy.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > But you will be on a site with all mod cons?
> ...


If you did not spend half the day on here Dave, you would have had that kitchen finished weeks ago. :wink:

I hope the wife nags you all weekend. :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just been out in the car to get a fresh gas bottle.. It'd Bl***DY freezin..! Came staright back and lit the woodburner..

Still, promised the grandkids we would go to an MCC rally at Oswestry as we have for a few years now. Great thing with their rallies is that you dont have to book so no monies lost if we dont go. They have the use of all the facilities of Rugby club, toilets, showers, bar/ hall so we will struggle by... :wink: 

Best go pack some games to play in the hall and take out the footballs...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nerr shed a clout till t' may is out.

Brilliant blue skies here but at only 9c.

Ray.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Overcast, dry and 15 here today but not very exciting weather. We were thinking of going away in the MH but not decided yet!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In our boating days we often didn't go to the boat at weekends because the forecast was bad but we found that as often as not the weather wasn't as bad as predicted so eventually we decided to disregard the forecast and just to go. It was a good approach we found, Alan.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

It's the UK and it's early April, what weather were you expecting when you booked up?
I recall August holidays as a child where we spent most of the week counting the raindrops rolling down the windows.
Take a pack of playing cards and some colouring-in books - you'll be fine.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Get on with it you soft lot! I'm with 747 on this one being a fellow hardened northerner although his fondness for the wooly creatures is more of a Gateshead thing. Where I live they are mainly used for eating.

It's been tropical on the Cl we are at on the east Yorkshire coast fir the past two weeks although it made up for it last night with a gale and lashing rain. I don't have an awning so mrs d took pity on me and actually allowed me to sleep inside the van last night!

You should go as if you don't you can guarantee it will be sunny and warm


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

C&CC temp holiday site at Cartmel for us on Friday, probably come back on Sunday.

Looking forward to it.

Plenty of pubs in Cartmel to hide in when the weather is bad.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We are also going to the C & CC THS at Corbridge. It is only 25 miles up the road but a lovely spot at Tynedale Rugby Club. The dogs love it up there as well.

If the weather picks up, we will probably move on from there next week.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

TBH we had been going to go to Edinburgh for five nights this weekend but miss geordie is revising for gcse.s and did not want to go so i cancelled earlier this week but managed to book into powburn and melrose for a couple of nights by myself as the mh needs its exercise. SHAME


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Sparky, weve just decided to abandon ship, we were off to Haven Lakeland at Grange Over Sands. No way am i sitting in a van for 4 days with two young kids looking at the pouring rain. How many times can you go swimming? Think il opt for a few beers in the pub with my work weary mates and a nice curry down the Indian. Stuff the tin box! :lol: :lol: 

Dave (Fair weather motorhomer/biker)


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

just spent three nights at Clithero visiting relatives and due to carry on up to Hawes for the weekend - cancelled the Hawes stay and came home. Will venture out again in a couple of weeks providing its not snowing.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

We were due to go up into Northumberland, and the site called us cancelling. No power and several trees down plus very boggy conditions.

Colin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

camallison said:


> We were due to go up into Northumberland, and the site called us cancelling. No power and several trees down plus very boggy conditions.
> 
> Colin


You can still do Northumberland, come up to the THS at Corbridge.

You havent got a Genny have you. 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to visit my mum in Castleside Consett Co. Durham two or three times a year. It was ALWAYS freezing up there even in July.

I would leave London in normal clothes and get out of the car in Durham and shiver. I was always greeted with "Whey eye mann" "Y'uve come on a guid day". "Bye eck It was bad last week". 
It was evil.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Dave 8O when we were young I vaguely remember we had 6 kids , a trailer tent and no money

Spent every school holiday fell walking in rain, snow and sunshine, and have been known to use black bin bags to keep the rain off 8O 8O

Some of the best times were spent in the cold months, a few beers in the pub won't benefit your kids but after a walk in the rain with them it will

Go for it

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Oh Dave 8O when we were young I vaguely remember we had 6 kids , Aldra


See, shellin peas.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray, 

I don't understand that, elucidate 

well I was educated---I think 8O 8O 

Aldra


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

We are going to Chester Racecourse with the other club. 50+ units have booked should be a good do.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Well this soft southerner has cancelled. Rob's going to drive home from the Midlands in the car instead of me going up to him for a van outing. Wales was to be the favoured place, but it'll have to wait until a warmer weekend.

Lesley


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol we are going to shell island Wales for Easter we won't cancel but have it as a challenge especially watching all the tents blowing about while we are snug in the motorhome trying to spot the odd porpoise or dolphin swimming past can't wait


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lesley 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O

I had you as an intrepid traveller

Aldra :wink:


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

We had booked to go to the MHF easter rally in Cornwall but ducked out after the thought of the fuel cost and being stuck on the M5 for half of the bank hols and it seems like a long way to go for 4 days,looking on the bright side though i did just have the last 2 weeks off to use up left over hols and had fabulous weather and cheap campsites rates in glorious West Wales.......Dave


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

aldra said:


> Lesley 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O
> 
> I had you as an intrepid traveller
> 
> Aldra :wink:


Ha - we actually spent our year away running ahead of the cold weather! December was a real race to get as far south in Greece as we could. When i say 'race', that was still moving at our own slowish pace.

Lesley


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Had the most glorious few days away to North Wales in the sweltering heat last week, 2 days mountain biking, 1 day walking and 1 day climbing snowdon - would we do the same this week - absolutely!! 

In fact its what we did in December, January and February (the underfloor heating in the shower block at Scotgate Campsite in Braithwaite can only be truely appreciated when you've come in from the cold)

The weather brings different joys to the Mh for me. Cold/wet/windy/snowy days where you can get your cozy jammies on, fill a hot water bottle, drink loads of hot chocolate and relax are just as good as sunny days where you can eat outside, sunbathe and go about barefoot. Time off work to MH is precious so the weather is just part of the adventure, for us anyway


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi. 747.

Will look out for u at corbridge rally if ur still there. We are going to catrick racecourse with teeside DA. Then to corbridge on Monday. 

Have a good weekend one and all.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Unable to cancel as I never book anywhere, we are off to Lymington (New Forest) one of the C&CC DA's have a meet there, nice and cheap no facilities walk to ferry, walk to pub, walk to beach.

Can't wait !!


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

stephenpug said:


> Lol we are going to shell island Wales for Easter we won't cancel but have it as a challenge especially watching all the tents blowing about while we are snug in the motorhome trying to spot the odd porpoise or dolphin swimming past can't wait


Can Motorhomes be taken to Shell Island? Didn't think they were allowed?

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Die Hards*

Die hards here!


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sparky,re Shell island,theres a write up on it in Dec MMM,looks gorgeous.....Dave


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Were off today to the mendips for 5 days,staying at an old quarry. Couldn't get a site in mid wales as all booked. Even tried the CC but they were booked months ago.

I bet loads of people don't show up. I kind of hope the CC have loads of cancelled bookings / no shows as it may make them re think their policy on bookings.

We will go away all year round but only get short notice as to when we can go, this limits what is available.

Hope all those who are going away have a great time regardless of the weather. Remember - skin's waterproof.  

Andy


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

staying at home by my wood burner .and just maybe use the sauna and hot tub as well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Firewood - can I come round?

Lesley


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

you are more than welcome :lol:


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

*To Go Or Not To Go*

we are heading for sand le mere withensea only place we could get as john ddnt know till late wether he was working or not. taking 5yr old grandson with us so it will be worth it he is great company :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dunno what your all getting worked up about! Its been lovely here today on the East Yorks coast. Wall to wall sunshine pretty much for the last two and a half weeks.

Still got the CL to ourselves.

Ah? Hang on. Mrs D has just told me that its going to be awful here all weekend, the roads will be flooded, earthquakes forecast, snow, brimstone, treacle, no diesel due to panic buying. Best not come then!


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

We are due to go to Harrogate from sat - tue's so we can teach my little boy to ride his bike round the Beryl Burton cycle paths (and a fat rascal in Bettys tea rooms). if the weather gets too bad it's only an hour from home so we can come back. whats the worst can happen, the missus gets a face on and doesnt talk to you for a few days, not all bad then ;-)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barryd

Was going to come and join you

but

given that forecast

have decided against it

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Aldra

Surely your very presence will bring a ray of sunshine!

Come on down. A warm welcome awaits!

X


----------

